# Patternless Albinos leo breeding question



## Leo-Lover (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi I have a male murphy patternless leopard gecko and a male albino patternless leopard gecko and don't know which ones would be best to breed with what females.

I currently have the following females;
Blizzard
Banana blizzard
Mack Snow
Tremper albino
Normal
Hypo Tangerines

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I don't understand the different patternless gene.

Thanks

Jackie: victory:


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Leo-Lover said:


> Hi I have a male murphy patternless leopard gecko and a male albino patternless leopard gecko and don't know which ones would be best to breed with what females.
> 
> I currently have the following females;
> Blizzard
> ...


Well Murphy is the main type of Patternless and then there is the Red Stripe Patternless found in APTORs etc and I think possibly another one but I'm unsure about that one.

If you crossed your plain Patternless Male with your females you could get:

x Blizzard:
100% normals 100% het for both Patternless and Blizzard

x Banana Blizzard (now is this a PROVEN Banana Blizzard ie homozygous for BOTH Blizzard AND Patternless? Because thats what a Banana Blizzard is. Its not just a yellow looking Blizzard.). Assuming it IS a true Banana Blizzard you would get the following (if its not see the answer above for what you'd get).
100% Patternless 100% het Blizzard

You'll know if you breed them. If you ALL get Patternless offspring from her shes a true Banana Blizzard. If not then shes just a regular Blizzard. And if you get some Patternless then she'll be a Blizzard het Patternless.

x Mack Snow
50% Mack Snow 100% het Patternless
50% Normals 100% het Patternless

x Tremper Albino
100% Normals 100% het for both Patternless and Albino

x Normal
100% Normals 100% het Patternless

x Hypo Tangerine
50% Hypo 100% het Patternless some of which may show enhanced orange colouration
50% Normals 100% het Patternless

Now if you cross your Patternless Albino with your females you could get the following:

x Blizzard
100% Normals 100% het for Blizzard, Patternless AND Albino

x Banana blizzard (again assuming she is one)
100% Patternless 100% het for both Blizzard and Albino

x Mack Snow
50% Mack Snow 100% het for both Patternless and Albino
50% Normals 100% het for both Patternless and Albino

x Tremper albino
100% Albino 100% het for Patternless

x Normal
100% Normals 100% het for both Patternless and Albino

x Hypo Tangerines
50% Hypo 100% het for both Patternless and Albino, some of which may show enhanced orange colouration
50% Normals 100% het for both Patternless and Albino

Hope that helps.


----------



## Leo-Lover (Nov 29, 2007)

:notworthy:Thanks very much for that.

I presume my banana blizzard is a banana and not just a normal blizzard as I bought her from Scales and Tails as a banana.

Will try her out by breeding with the patternless though to see if she really is one.

Thanks again: victory:

Jackie


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Leo-Lover said:


> I presume my banana blizzard is a banana and not just a normal blizzard as I bought her from Scales and Tails as a banana.
> 
> Will try her out by breeding with the patternless though to see if she really is one.


A LOT of sellers do sell yellow blizzards AS banana blizzards, though - and some of them not deliberately either. They just see "yellow blizzard, must be a banana" rather than "It's been bred to a patternless and produced all patternless offspring, it must be a banana."

From what I understand, there is maybe ONE proven banana blizzard in the world at this point - has been test bred to a patternless and has never produced a non-patternless offspring - and a LOT of yellow blizzards.

I have one very yellow blizzard male myself - one I was SURE must be homozygous patternless... but he did not produce even one patternless offspring when bred to two known het patternless animals. Not conclusive - I'd need to breed him to a homozygous patternless - but it's likely he's just a high-yellow blizzard.


----------

